# WTB new coil packs for my 225TT. best known place? or maybe someone has a set on here?



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I got a feeling I am needing new coil packs. I know almost every TT owner went this directions so where would be the place to get these at a reasonably good price.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

upgrade to the new tsi/fsi coils. they require adapter plates, well worth the investment. 

ECS
Intergrated engineering

have them 

they require a larger plug gap...i have not had one problem with coils since i switched. i always had issues with the stock ones and the revised ones.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

deepblueT said:


> upgrade to the new tsi/fsi coils. they require adapter plates, well worth the investment.
> 
> ECS
> Intergrated engineering
> ...


What HE said.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

deepblueT said:


> upgrade to the new tsi/fsi coils. they require adapter plates, well worth the investment.
> 
> ECS
> Intergrated engineering
> ...





darrenbyrnes said:


> What HE said.


Interesting! How much of it is actual fact is what I'd really like to know. I experimented with a brand new set of TSI/FSI coils back to back with a set of E-revision with less than 1k miles on them. The result is very inconclusive performance increase/decrease, and I could not run more than .026" gap on them at 30+ psi, just like the E-revisions. I can really compare them because I wasn't replacing tired coils with big mileage with brand new TSI ones (like everyone else seems to do). Forum member Gulfstream also dynoed them back to back with no real change in performance (if anything the new shiny red coils lost a bit of power). I haven't ran mine for long enough to comment on their longevity and I have a new variable (new coil harness) that would skew the results because it impacts coil life more than anything else. Makes me wonder how much is placebo effect and how much comparing apple to oranges! opcorn:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I did the TSI coils because replacing them was less expensive than replacing them with the with the original "E" type coils.

I needed 3 of them as well as splicing in a new harness.

166k miles on my TT.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

What about the R8 coils?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Interesting! How much of it is actual fact is what I'd really like to know. I experimented with a brand new set of TSI/FSI coils back to back with a set of E-revision with less than 1k miles on them. The result is very inconclusive performance increase/decrease, and I could not run more than .026" gap on them at 30+ psi, just like the E-revisions. I can really compare them because I wasn't replacing tired coils with big mileage with brand new TSI ones (like everyone else seems to do). Forum member Gulfstream also dynoed them back to back with no real change in performance (if anything the new shiny red coils lost a bit of power). I haven't ran mine for long enough to comment on their longevity and I have a new variable (new coil harness) that would skew the results because it impacts coil life more than anything else. Makes me wonder how much is placebo effect and how much comparing apple to oranges! opcorn:


placebo or not, my plaguing coil pack problems have dissapeared...i was looking for more reliablity over performance. i'll get my performance from somewhere else, and i won't be replacing coil packs the whole time...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

deepblueT said:


> placebo or not, my plaguing coil pack problems have dissapeared...i was looking for more reliablity over performance. i'll get my performance from somewhere else, and i won't be replacing coil packs the whole time...


I wouldn't be too sure of that... because there are reports out there of them failing just as well as the original ones! I can't say anything personally about their longevity simply because I don't have two totally comparable data points without variables. All that can be said, from my perspective, is zero change in performance and functionality with unknown longevity. Maybe you did some testing with 2 new sets of coils (one TSI and one E revision) and documented their failure rates... I'd love to see the testing and data. :beer:

Remember, I have zero interest in liking one or the other. As a matter of fact, I purchased and run the TSI and is/was hoping for measurable changes, and so far there is none. I wish I could have anything of substance but I'm not in the business of reporting results just to justify my investment. I'm not saying you are, but many people just tend to praise things just because they purchased and run them. I would love for someone to come up with something, anything, to make me a believer - but anyone who knows me would tell you that the usual "I was able to run wider gap", "my idle is now magically smoother" "they will last longer" won't cut it without some measurable evidence (what mileage they came on, what they're replacing, health of plugs they were used with, etc.).


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Eh, I run the S4 V8 coils in my TT. They're also red and don't need adapters.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Eh, I run the S4 V8 coils in my TT. They're also red and don't need adapters.


Looser!!! If you're going to do red coils, you need to get the ST_I_ ones. The logo is worth some extra points at the show, and at least a few ponies courtesy of Subaru!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looser!!! If you're going to do red coils, you need to get the ST_I_ ones. The logo is worth some extra points at the show, and at least a few ponies courtesy of Subaru!


Yeah, but this way I don't have an anodized red plate that clashes with the different red of the plastic coils.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Yeah, but this way I don't have an anodized red plate that clashes with the different red of the plastic coils.


Who needs spacers? The elevation is suppose to keep the actual COP away from the valve cover heat (good for extra smoother idle :laugh: ). The gaping hole, and ability to swallow small objects, comes as a bonus!

All jokes aside, I'm thinking of machining some phenolic spacers to take advantage of the elevation and keep heat away from the COP. Whatcha think?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Who needs spacers? The elevation is suppose to keep the actual COP away from the valve cover heat (good for extra smoother idle :laugh: ). The gaping hole, and ability to swallow small objects, comes as a bonus!
> 
> All jokes aside, I'm thinking of machining some phenolic spacers to take advantage of the elevation and keep heat away from the COP. Whatcha think?


You mean you don't want an insulating coil cover? :laugh: I think it won't make a difference.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

20v master said:


> Yeah, but this way I don't have an anodized red plate that clashes with the different red of the plastic coils.


Avoid the red plate and get the black anodized one 

You mind sharing more info on your setup with the S4 coils?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Dark Zero said:


> Avoid the red plate and get the black anodized one
> 
> You mind sharing more info on your setup with the S4 coils?


That's money that could be spent elsewhere. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B6_S4--V8/Engine/Ignition/Coil/ES283052/

They're red, they don't require adapters or modifications, they plug right in,......that's all I got. :laugh:


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

20v master said:


> That's money that could be spent elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B6_S4--V8/Engine/Ignition/Coil/ES283052/
> 
> They're red, they don't require adapters or modifications, they plug right in,......that's all I got. :laugh:


Simple enough :laugh: I figured it was those, but thought maybe there was a bolt down style I wasn't aware of. That's like running the FSI/TSI coils without the adapter, which some think isn't really necessary but more of a precaution and helps the coil seat better.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

20v master said:


> That's money that could be spent elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B6_S4--V8/Engine/Ignition/Coil/ES283052/
> 
> They're red, they don't require adapters or modifications, they plug right in,......that's all I got. :laugh:


Woah wait a minute... I can run these, in place of my bolt down E-type coil packs, and don't need an adapter like I would with the FSI coilpacks? 

Side question, for those running the FSI coilpacks, are you still using the same spark-plugs as you would with the E-type? (For instance I'm running copper NGK6E's since I'm chipped with a .026" gap)

:beer::thumbup:

EDIT: Since these don't have the bolt down holes, I assume I'd have to use the bolt-down bracket?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Jayizdaman said:


> Woah wait a minute... I can run these, in place of my bolt down E-type coil packs, and don't need an adapter like I would with the FSI coilpacks?
> 
> Side question, for those running the FSI coilpacks, are you still using the same spark-plugs as you would with the E-type? (For instance I'm running copper NGK6E's since I'm chipped with a .026" gap)
> 
> ...


No, you don't need adapters, brackets, or bolts, they mount like AWP coils (just push in/pop out). Since you're chipped, you should be running BKR7E's, one range colder than stock. 

You can see the coils here.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

20v master said:


> No, you don't need adapters, brackets, or bolts, they mount like AWP coils (just push in/pop out). Since you're chipped, you should be running BKR7E's, one range colder than stock.
> 
> You can see the coils here.



Thanks! I actually do run the BKR7E's, but as I was looking at coilpack replacements, I saw ECS had packages with the 6E's so I got confused.

Judging by your photo it appears you have gaps on the valve cover where the coil pack sits, though I may just be seeing tings? Since I have an ATC engine, that's why I'm worried of not running the E bolt downs or at least the adapters with FSI. But if the S4 ones work and are more reliable than E I'm down!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

20v master said:


> No, you don't need adapters, brackets, or bolts, they mount like AWP coils (just push in/pop out). Since you're chipped, you should be running BKR7E's, one range colder than stock.
> 
> You can see the coils here.


Thanks for sharing , Sir 



Q: whats the difference between this alt. coil  06C 905 115 M (RED) and the following coils :

06A 905 115 D 
06B 905 115 R ( in my engine)
06C 905 115 L

:beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ModsTTand said:


> Thanks for sharing , Sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea. According to ECS, the L you listed is red also.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Remember, I have zero interest in liking one or the other. As a matter of fact, I purchased and run the TSI and is/was hoping for measurable changes, and so far there is none. I wish I could have anything of substance but I'm not in the business of reporting results just to justify my investment. I'm not saying you are, but many people just tend to praise things just because they purchased and run them. I would love for someone to come up with something, anything, to make me a believer - but anyone who knows me would tell you that the usual "I was able to run wider gap", "my idle is now magically smoother" "they will last longer" won't cut it without some measurable evidence (what mileage they came on, what they're replacing, health of plugs they were used with, etc.).[/QUOTE]

i have no reason to promote these other than my experience with them. i had been through 3 sets of revised packs when i stumbled upon a thread about this very subject, so i figured i've had no to little luck with the revised, i may as well try something new. and i have had no problems with them since purchase. i didn't care about any numbers other than will they last longer than the revised. and so far they have. 

I have "Raw" aluminum adapters for mine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

I have had no problems with the stock bolt downs. Since they are a wear item, if you replace every 50-60k when you do your timing belt, the OEM ones have "0" issues, lots of heat and track time, miss-fires are more often than not are the coil harness wire shielding breaking down allowing grounding issues for the coils. 

I have to agree with Max, as I hate those stupid adapters as they allow crap to get down into your spark plug holes (total engineering fail if you ask me, and on top of that the adapters are made out of the wrong material)

:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Fwiw I've been through more stock coil packs than I can remember. I haven't had to replace my new red ones yet. Idle is smoother. Can't report any actual increase or decrease in performance. This did solve my "bad luck with coil packs" though.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have to agree with Max, as I hate those stupid adapters as they allow crap to get down into your spark plug holes (total engineering fail if you ask me, and on top of that the adapters are made out of the wrong material)
> 
> :thumbup:


Some of them do not have the gap on the corners like the one in the picture, but still made out of the wrong material. You guys should machine some adapters in phenolic and keep the Verdict product line growing! I don't have anything bridging the gap in my car right now, simply because I wanted to cut myself a set out of phenolic. I feel that the elevated height of these coils can be turned into an advantage if the correct insulating material is used to close the resulting gap. Less heat to COP head should help (even marginally) with longevity on setups running extreme heat (aka any KKK turbo with a remap :laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You guys should machine some adapters in phenolic and keep the Verdict product line growing!:


Count me in for a set if this becomes reality


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

20v master said:


> That's money that could be spent elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B6_S4--V8/Engine/Ignition/Coil/ES283052/
> 
> They're red, they don't require adapters or modifications, they plug right in,......that's all I got. :laugh:


so these will work for sure right? because ECS said they wont and I cant take them back.


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

Any "B6" model year coil should work, the model its from just varies the colour.
Red ones from S models, black ones on some VW's, no plug harness required.
The only thing I noticed when I mad the switch to Red Coils with the SQUARE adapters (no debris inside) was a smoother idle... probably because the spark plugs were replaced ?? by the previous owner...

EDIT: wasn't there a thread about this already? I remember reading one with all the OEM part numbers that were direct plug & play, there was 4 part numbers plus the plug bkr7e (which is an old ngk #)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

germanengineering g60 said:


> so these will work for sure right? because ECS said they wont and I cant take them back.


Actually, I went back and looked through previous orders and what I have are these:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/ES1876879/ES1876879/

..which they've raised the price on. :screwy: They were $80/4 when I got them. I liked their site a lot beter when it showed what vehicles a part cross referenced too. I guess that was costing them money when people figured out their ridiculous markups. :thumbdown:

I can run out to the parking lot in a bit and get the exact OEM part number to cross reference.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Okay, finally got out to the car. The coils I'm using are 06C 905 115 M and they're $19.34 on Genuine Audi Parts website. :thumbup: They cross reference to a 2002-2006 3.0 V6 A4's.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

ok so the last link you sent me will do the job? just order those?


----------

